# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  σχέδια για θυροτηλέφωνα

## P.J.

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!! Θέλω να ρωτήσω μήπως κάποιος έχει σχεδια απο διαφορες μάρκες, για θυροτηλέφωνα !! Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## briko

απο URMET  
http://karson.gr/ΤΕΧΝΙΚΗΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ/Θ...2/Default.aspx

----------


## k_sotiris

Έχεις κάποια βλάβη; θέλεις να αντικαταστήσεις θυροτηλέφωνα; τι θέλεις να κάνεις; :Rolleyes:

----------


## P.J.

Οχι. Απλά ασχολούμε με την επισκευή θυροτηλεφώνων και πολές φορέσ έχω αντιμετοπίσει βλάβες στις οποίες θα είχα ξόδέψει τον μισό χρόνο για να τισ επισκευάσω αν είχα σχέδιο.Ετσι φτιάχνω ένα αρχείο με σχέδια.

----------


## k_sotiris

Και εγώ ασχολούμε με θυροτηλέφωνα και θυροτηλεοράσεις. Δεν ξέρω κάτι σιγκεκριμένο με σχέδια, μόνο ότι έχω από διάφορες εταιρείες μαζεμένα.
Πάντος εάν θέλεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο για να σε βοηθήσω στείλε ΠΜ ή και e-mail : k_sotiris@yahho.gr  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------

